# Obama still in denial.....makes him look stupid



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

did anyone hear Obama's explanation for Brown's election win? he said Brown was swept into office, just like he was, because people were angry and frustrated for the past 8 years! :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:

it is sad to see such a supposedly brilliant leader use such a lame excuse, for what has been a total rejection by the voters of Mass. regarding his HC and spending spree.......Barack is so far off message and Pelosi is trying to regroup and shove something, anything, down our throats......yes, these bastards are still pounding away, not listening to the voters, amazing people voted for this jerk, as he and Pelosi prefer to run a dictatorship! :eyeroll:


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

He is correct in that the anger that got him elected,got Brown elected, but he is rock dumb as to why they are angry. He thinks it is because we did not communicate well enough to tell them all the great things the Messiah and the Dems where doing for them and how they worked!!!!!!!!!!

Dumbass does not realize people understand how sausage is made. They being Pelosi and Nobama and Reid failed to realize even yet is that people do not like the way the sausage is being mixed,seasoned etc....


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

*"New U.S. Jobless Claims Rise More Than Expected to 482,000 "*

once again, the left-wing loonies, led by Obama, decided they would target HC, with a trillion dollar expense, with more taxes to the average worker, the ones left with jobs........big, big, big mistake and most people knew that up front, but again, the dems pressed their advantage and foolishly made their own agenda and failed to listen to the people........the people have spoken, the HC bill, cap and trade and the deficit, were consciously ignored, it was so obvious, this was a death wish, but the dems are tone deaf and always have been......once again, it is the economy, STUPID!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Now the fool is going to help Reid loose. Thanks.



> KISS OF DEATH? Obama Will Travel to Nevada for Reid Next Month...


For the story:


> http://www.rollcall.com/news/42457-1.html


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

perfect, he can help Reid right out of office......he is already a lame duck. his arrogance and that of Reid and Pelosi is being justly rewarded, they are toast. people don't like to be ignored and not heard, these jokers are being reminded, "they work for us".


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

YOu know what is funny. Last night on MSNBC.....the maddow show. All she kept talking about and her "guests" was that the HC bill needs to be pushed through by reconciliation because the bush administration did some measures by reconciliation. The thing is that they are not looking at is the bills under the bush administration was tax cuts and credits. The HC bill is revamping an industry and causing trillions in debt.....yeah lets just push this through.....what idiots. I honestly used to watch the MSNBC shows to try to get a view from the otherside so I can be more informed. But lately i think I am just getting dumber.


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

What I think is funny was just before the Presidential Election all the political forums were loaded with liberals. They took up over 50% or more of the posts (depending on the site). The last few months they attributed to about 25% of them. The last few days I haven't seen one. Even the rats are jumping ship. The funny thing is, I feel the Republicans really messed up. So a lot of Democrats got elected. The Dem's had an opportunity to really shine. They had the republicans on the ropes. But the power went to their head. Lead by Franks, Pelosi and Reid they abused their power and forced this crap on us. A Weiner (D-NY) was interviewed. He said the American people didn't know about the Health care bill. They were going to pass it through and then show the people what it was about. But he also said they may have to rethink that. Now I just read that Pelosi came out and said they don't have enough votes in the house to pass the bill. The dems are all running around scared now. Now maybe they'll freakin listen to the people. Massachusetts did a great service to this nation. Just some people don't understand that yet.


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

Bgunit68 said:


> The Dem's had an opportunity to really shine.


Grandpa always said "you can't change the spots on a leopard" :beer:


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

and you just can't fix stupid......... :eyeroll:


----------

